# What didn't you finish?



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

I wandered through the basement (ok I picked my way carefully over scraps of wood, styrofoam and stuff I didn't recognize) and saw projects I meant to put out and forgot or didn't finish.

There's a skelllie that's 1/2 finished, a candelabra and a bunch of other stuff.

Anyone else just discovering things that should have been out but didn't make it?


----------



## MistressWitch (Feb 20, 2010)

Not "just" discovering but:

Didn't get the bubble tubes done, which was ok because we didn't have anywhere to put them. 

Thought we had the foggers working as we wanted but they ended up being a big fail- so we need to work on them.

Other than those two things everything we intended to get put up did & we finished everything we started to build. OH! And Kenny didn't get the black light put up which ended up being ok too.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I don't regard projects as unfinished, but still on track for next year. It works for me.


----------



## TeddyMadison (Oct 14, 2010)

Agree. My stuff is only unfinished until 11:59 10/31, then I have a year to get it done!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I never finished my 3 axis skull. Couldn't quite work out some of the kinks. I also did a sculpt so my 3 axis skull would have some skin. Ordered the mold making supplies and everything, but I just didn't have enough time. Too many other projects.


----------



## ShadowGyrlBrice (Oct 28, 2010)

The casket for the back of my 4x4 Funeral Coach isn't quite finished, it still needs trim and a lid. Other than that, I have several things that need to be redone. I didn't have the time to rebuild those, but now have all year to re-engineer them.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

HalloweenZombie said:


> I never finished my 3 axis skull. Couldn't quite work out some of the kinks. I also did a sculpt so my 3 axis skull would have some skin. Ordered the mold making supplies and everything, but I just didn't have enough time. Too many other projects.


Same here - managed to clad him in a Frankenstein's monster mask from Mr_Chicken but got nowhere near plugging him into an SSC32 and programming.

Also the FCG stopped working (unthreaded itself)

Reaper Greeter PIR sensor was iffy - sometimes work and sometimes not

Otherwise didn't finish corpsing some skellies and foam skulls.

Score though - ToysRus had 75% off so scored several larger props and about 12 foam skulls.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

i didn't finish my talking skull


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Pirate cannon. The pieces are in my garage, mocking me.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

My 7 foot tall swamp monster, and my skinned corpse. Almost got the latter done on time XP


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

I only got 2 of 4 kodamas finished. I'll probably reuse all 4 mechanisms for Xmas decorations.

I never got my audio track put together. I'm not sure anyone missed it.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I was working on a skeleton hand coffin opener that never quite worked right. It didn't matter though, because the wind was a problem with the coffin anyway. So now it's a 2011 project.


----------



## mic214 (Jun 22, 2010)

I made four wooden grave markers out of pallets that I never put any names or dates on.....I also wanted to make a couple of ground breaker coffins, but I just ran out of time!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I finished everything, cuz I am perfect in every way.


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

debbie5 said:


> I finished everything, cuz I am perfect in every way.


LoL. Quit braggin'.

Let's see. Never finished the hands for my witch, a bunch of tombstones, 3 lindbergs never got stained, never even bothered starting the 3 corpses I had planned. UGH! well, got a year to get 'em done now.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Umm..drive past my house and see the spider victim that got caught horizontally on a tree limb... I never got that down, as well as never did a ton of stuff I wished I could have gotten to. It's pretty much the nature of the beast that we never finish everything.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I didn't get to finish my coffee on Halloween. However, I did polish off the two bottles of Ballatore sparkling wine. Didn't make any new props this year but I have a few ideas for next year that I would like to add to the haunted manor. Also, I need to repair a few of my tombstones and rubber skeleton that has a tear in his neck.


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Yep - it's a given. I don't think anyone gets EVERYTHING finished. If you did - I don't want to know. And I'm betting most of us spent Halloween thinking ... I could make that prop bigger and I need to remake that one and OH I could animate that one move.


----------



## bohica (Nov 4, 2008)

Ballatore.....now thats our kind of party!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Didn't have the time to finish painting the face of my rocking girl. I still used her in the haunt and no one even noticed that it wasn't finished, accept me and of course my daughter who kept reminding me. Since it's a large prop she'll be out somewhere in the house so when I have the time I'll finish her facial features.


----------



## bentneedle (Sep 6, 2010)

Me and hubby got a NASTY virus that lasted theweek before Halloween, so my Beholder never got finished. Most everything else got completed, but I think the Beholder needs more attention than I allowed in the first place.


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear you were sick. Hope you're feeling better now.


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

I wanted to put a grate in the ceiling of one of my sewer chambers. I had the grating, was going to put a clump of grass on it with roots dangling through it, then put a medium-sized mirror at 45 degrees above the grate. I had saved a dead, thorny tree about 7' tall and was going to dangle it horizontally using fishing line then have a fake LED-lit moon on a black background on the other side of the garage. Done right, it would have looked like you were underground with a view of the moon shining through a dead tree. Sadly, I didn't have time.
On an unrelated note, I spent 2 weeks filling an ice tray with skull-and-bones ice cubes (I have only one small ice tray mold so I refilled it about 30 times) then forgot to put the ice cubes out for my party. An unfinished project in that it was missing the final step of removing the cubes from the freezer.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

"...then forgot to put the ice cubes out for my party"..reminds me of the hundreds of dollars worth of Italian cookies that the caterer forgot to put out at my wedding reception...it's always SOMEthing.


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

At our party this year I forgot to turn on all the little props in the basement. At about 4:00 am when just about everyone had left I was walking around packing up the food and stuff I looked at one of the props and thought "why isn't it moving...." then I realized I didn't turn any thing on! ARRGH!!!!

Trying to get about 10 projects buildt in Oct it not the way to do it! I actually finished 3 of them, another 4 went out Halloween morning not complete (but good enough for the day). Everything else sat in the garage.

I'm starting to think I should just leave everything up and have a head start on next year decorating.  9 hrs tearing down, packing and putting away so far this year and I still don't have everything down!


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

led spots, coffin lid pounder, a couple of stones, grave grabber(s), cemetery fence


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

I'm just putting my 'to do' list together for 2011. This is just for part finished projects - I haven't even started thinking about new ones yet!

Spent yesterday going through all my PIR boxes - how come they work perfectly in the garage but are a pain when outside! Had 2 faulty though.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

The gates and arch for my pillars, led spots, 3 axis mech for one of the witches, scissor leaper, more grave stones.
GOT, made skull ice cubes, took 3 weeks to fill the little trays but got 2 bags worth. No one at the party even noticed.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Maybe this can serve as my 'to do' list for next year. Things I didn't get finished for this year:

My 'airy scary' device - basically just 3-4 thin PVC hoses at the end of an air line. When the motion sensor detects motion, it triggers a solenoid to pass air to the hoses. They whip around making a hiss and stirring up the leaves. Trouble is, the base unit of the motion sensor runs on 4.5VDC, my timer is 30VDC and needs a TTL input to reset, solenoid is 120VAC - getting all that to work together just didn't happen.

12" green plasma globe - have been working on this for a while - trouble is, it loves to run at 8-10kHz - which emits a terrible audible squeal from the power supply, so I've been looking for a flyback transformer which is resonant right in that range - I can then do away with all the switching circuitry.

more $HIT flicker lights. Got quite a few made, but my 5V switching power supplies showed up on the 29th, so I didn't have time to incorporate those into the show.

Also would love to make a wall-breaker ghost. I have a motor in mind, but that is about as far as it got this year.

Oh - and I wanted to make a fog chiller, but that didn't get off the drawing board. 

Well, 359 days to work on next year!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

"...made skull ice cubes, took 3 weeks to fill the little trays but got 2 bags worth. No one at the party even noticed. "
Dead Things: Invite me..I would have noticed! But then again, I am sober at parties and notice things like that.....


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Debbie, anytime you want to make the trip up to Saskatchewan, you would be welcome in my house


----------



## Spooky56 (Jul 31, 2009)

Whew! Glad to hear I'm not the only one with unfinished projects....I mean, a jump on next year! I never finished my groundbreaker corpse....I just lost my UMPH! on that one! I didn't fix my foam "wood" boards either! Plenty of time for 2011!


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

*Unfinished??*

Wow, how many things yet to do! An unfinished Zombie Stewie (Family Guy), a Grumble Scarecrow, Skeleton Hands, a Headless Groundbreaker. all waiting for their release into the world of the undead. Nothing is ever unfinished, just in a state of metamorphasis. It only looks unfinished. I meant it to look that way...It is still trying to discover its true identity. This is what I say when my wife complains about how much time I put into a projects. I retort, they are not projects...They are my friends...They understand me. She usually replies that I need help. Serious Help. I tell he...So, Help me!


----------



## daBOOhouse (Aug 4, 2010)

Count me in!

I prefer to think of it as "those 2011 projects that I had just gotten a head start on this year".

Got a zombie shambler that I am still working out the movement on along with his brother/sister that was still in the parts stage, a Wizard of Oz scarecrow with remains of the others (idea was that maybe it wasn't a good idea to invite him along...), and the head to my other scarecrow along the lines of pumpkinrot and stolloween. Did make another pumpkin head for it though so it came out good enough for neighbors to ask how much to build them one...

Not to mention all the other ideas that are still on paper...

And the items still needing repair like my blucky mummy "Mr Rickets" (has a hole in his back for a bumble ball to make him shake), and my dungeon hanging corpses that need to be put back together (hung in a hot attic and the foil duct tape holding them together gave out).


----------

